# Dadant wooden nuc feeder



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Not the nuc feeder, but I do have the 8 frame feeder. Same thing. The ones I've purchased last year are great. No leaks. The bees may build burr wax in the channel up, but it can be removed with the hive tool. No big issue. The feeders I've purchased this year were not as good. Lots of leaking, so I will have to reseal all of them.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I like the screened-in top feeders like this:

https://millerbeesupply.com/5-frame-nuc-39-s/5-frame-nuc-feeder/prod_286.html

It's nice being able to fill them without having bees fly out... they are easy to build too.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I have this type ordered

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Nuc-Feeder/productinfo/N423/

But it is on backorder, and I can get a solid answer out of Brushy mnt, about when they will have it. And it is holding up my entire order.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I custom make my own top feeders and they are just about exactly like the Miller Bee Supply. I seal them with beeswax. I also make both nuc size and full hive size feeders. My next experiment will be with feeders over a hole in migratory cover.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sfisher said:


> I have this type ordered
> 
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Nuc-Feeder/productinfo/N423/
> 
> But it is on backorder, and I can get a solid answer out of Brushy mnt, about when they will have it. And it is holding up my entire order.


I have a couple of those, and they are my last choice. The plastic edge leaves a gap that is too wide. I would cancel the order and get them from Millers. Buy some commercial boxes if you need any. They are well priced and they're just fine...


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

BeeCurious what do you mean that the plastic edge leaves a gap, thats to wide, I dont follow. I was also buying another nuc box to sit ontop of the feeder, would that close the gap, that you are talking about. 
Also what did you mean about buying some comercial boxes if I needed them.

Thanks Steve


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't placed a box on top of the plastic feeder but I doubt if the weight will press the edge of the feeder flat enough to discourage bees from trying to enter...

I was suggesting that if you bought the feeder from Miller's, you could also try out their commercial boxes if you needed any. For me, they're a good buy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The easiest way to feed a nuc is to give them drawn capped honey.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anybody else use the one from Brushy mnt?


----------



## David Cassity (May 16, 2012)

BeeCurious said:


> I like the screened-in top feeders like this:
> 
> https://millerbeesupply.com/5-frame-nuc-39-s/5-frame-nuc-feeder/prod_286.html
> 
> It's nice being able to fill them without having bees fly out... they are easy to build too.


Ok new b here. Surgar/ water mix placed in top- how do bees access? Does wood absorb water from syrup? Moisture into hive? Inner cover on top or under the dispenser?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

David there is a place on the left hand side of that feeder, were the bees can access the syrup. No osmosis going on there.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

sfisher said:


> I have this type ordered
> 
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-Nuc-Feeder/productinfo/N423/
> 
> But it is on backorder, and I can get a solid answer out of Brushy mnt, about when they will have it. And it is holding up my entire order.


That is exactly my favorite feeder. I do put an empty box over it with a little weight and it works great. Good capacity, no bees flying, rot proof, bees don't drown, and pretty cheap. I also have the 10 frame version too.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm disappointed with my hive top feeder from Brushy mnt. I bought two complete nucs, with two feeders, and two extra nuc supers. To go ontop of the feeder, to create a better seal, like the directions say you can on their website. It does say that you dont have to, but it does say that it has the exact same features as the bigger feeder and the bigger feeder says that you can, to create a better seal. The problem is is that the feeder measures 18 7/8" and the inside of the super measures 18 5/16". I would like to ask Brushy mnt how they fit a super over that. 
Astro do yours measure that, have they changed, or do you have a different size nuc?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Be sure to share your opinion when the next person asks about these nuc feeders...


----------



## rbsteve (May 23, 2012)

Have used them 2 seasons with good results. Easy to fill and don't have to worry about drowned bees. Haven't had them leak.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

I do not like the feeders from brushy mt and just posted a review on their site to that effect. As Beecurious mentioned The problem is that they say that the telescoping cover is enough to seal the plastic rim and it is not so a lot of bees drown. The only way to get them to work is to either place an empty box on top or build a shim. I bought these to avoid a box on top because I didnt want to waste boxes on this task--if I were to put A box on top the best way to feed is with an inverted jar with holes popped in the lid over the inner cover hole-and this feeder is FREE!
Here is the feeder I am talking about


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

xcugat they did not post your bad review or mine, that is BS on Brushy mnts part. I was going to give them a good review from a differnt web address to see if they post that one. That says alot about them.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

sfisher I dont know when you posted your review I did mine this weekend A small note on the bottom of the page said "reviews are processed and posted on weekdays" So I will give them a week to see if it posts. Dadant stopped carrying these feeders all together and put them on clearance which says alot


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I did my review over a month ago.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I just bought 4 of the dadant wooden nuc feeders, I hope the seal were they sit on top of the nuc is better than the ones I bought from Brushy. I hope this stops my robbing probblems.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

AstroBee said:


> That is exactly my favorite feeder. I do put an empty box over it with a little weight and it works great. Good capacity, no bees flying, rot proof, bees don't drown, and pretty cheap. I also have the 10 frame version too.


Its my favorite feeder as well. Zero drowned bees and works well. There are several threads from the past summer on it here. 

I have a miller style and have tons of drowned bees with it, not to mention crazy comb building in the center. The jars work well too with holes in the lids but feed much slower. Even tried the scientific beekeeping jar feeders with the soldered ferrules, they also work well but feed slower than the hive top feeders. All depends on what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought 4 of the Dadant nuc feeders this week, they are constrructed well, but I didnt know that you have to seal the seams yourself with elmers before you use them. One of the feeders was crushed on the corner do to shipping, and Dadant is making it good.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Just get a good silicon sealer. The Elmers glue is a joke.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Update on the Dadant wooden hive top nuc feeders. They work great, no drowned bees, no leaks, and it stopped my robbing problems. The robbers must not be able to smell the syrup like they could with the hive top feeders from brushy mnt. 5 stars from me. Steve


----------

